# French TT Owners Club - 2003 International Meets



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

_posted on behalf of Franck_

First let me introduce myself : I'm Franck, leading the Clan TT, the French Audi TT Owners Club.

I went in UK to the Blenheim Palace TT Meeting in 2001 and to the Beaulieu TT meeting in 2002. 
We organised our first International TT Meeting in France at Rennes in september 2002, and lots of UK TT Owners came to meet us.

Here are the dates of our big TT meetings this year:

- 7th and 8th of June : International TT meeting in the Alps

- 13th and 14th of September : International TT meeting in Touraine around the Chateaux de la Loire.

Our new website is at the following address :

http://www.clan-TT.com


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> _posted on behalf of Franck_
> Our new website is at the following address :
> 
> http://www.clan-TT.com


It's all in French though ???


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> It's all in French though Â ???


Yeah i understand your point Paul, so for your benefit only ive also put T7's post into French so it matches. Hope this helps you. 

SignalÃ© au nom de Franck Laissez-d'abord moi se prÃ©sentent: Je suis Franck, menant le Clan TT, le club franÃ§ais de propriÃ©taires d'Audi TT.

Je suis entrÃ© au R-U Ã la rÃ©union du palais TT de Blenheim en 2001 et Ã la rÃ©union de Beaulieu TT en 2002.
Nous avons organisÃ© notre premiÃ¨re rÃ©union internationale de TT en France chez Rennes en septembre 2002, et un bon nombre de propriÃ©taires BRITANNIQUES de TT sont venus pour nous rencontrer.

Voici les dates de nos grandes rÃ©unions de TT cette annÃ©e:

- 7Ã¨me et 8Ã¨me de juin: RÃ©union internationale de TT dans les Alpes

- 13Ã¨me et 14Ã¨me de septembre: RÃ©union internationale de TT dans Touraine autour de Chateaux de la Loire.

Notre nouveau website est Ã l'adresse suivante:

http://www.clan-TT.com


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> Yeah i understand your point Paul, so for your benefit only ive also put T7's post into French so it matches. Hope this helps you.


Merci vek ;D


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

It's nice to read your great sense of humour ! ;D

Our web site is in French only, but the pages we'll add for our international TT meeting, taking place in June in the Alps, will be in English too.

There's on our website some nice pictures of the UK TT Meetings where we came, and others from the French TT meeting where some of you went last september. It could worth the view.

Many thanks, T7, for this thread !


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Franck

I would have loved to come to the Alps meet!!!!

BUT

I'm going on our Spa/Nurburgring trip on the 20th June.... Any of you guys fancy this?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Think there is a few TT ers talking about this, any one with the balls to pick up th challenge and organise this ? I would LOVE to do a French trip , ho about the June 7/8 th Alps one ? ???


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Great Franck [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Remembering last year's success: I'll be there June and September


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Great Daniela ! that means we have...

Daniela
Wak
NickyB
TTotal

Lets have a few more then, anyone done a Foreigner before ? Who knows about ferries and French B&B stuff and where we are going then ? I am packing my drainpipes already !


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Gemach, Gemach
(or: "patience young Vadar" to you)

I'm certain that Franck will post all details in time


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

> Gemach, Gemach
> (or: "patience young Vadar" to you)
> 
> I'm certain that Franck will post all details in time Â


All the details for the international TT meeting in June will be revealed at the beginning of April.
We will have some dedicated web pages that will be in English too.

There will be a cruising starting from Paris to go to the departure point of the meeting. So it might be a good idea to take the ferry to Caen and then go to Paris to join our cruising.


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

> Great Franck Â [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Remembering last year's success: I'll be there June and September Â


Really good news !

So I guess we'll meet at least 3 times this year,
as we'll be at the UK international TT meeting in july !

By the way, Miss TTR is the co-organisator of the Rhone-Alpes TT meeting taking place in June, and Philippe is the co-organisator of the Touraine one.

As they post on the UK TT Forum, most of you might know them. Philippe has posted several times about the Challenge TT Le Mans we're organising in 2004 !


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Aha Franck, tres bien je suis tres happy that the tres jolie mademoiselle is gonna be our hÃ´tesse incroyablement belle et fantastique pour le voyage, nous sommes trÃ¨s chanceux! (naturellement vous Ãªtes beau trop monsieur!) Â


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> So it might be a good idea to take the ferry to Caen and then go to Paris to join our cruising.


This sounds as if it musn't be missed ;D

I'm really looking forward to this!!!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

OMG every where I go, her ladyship go-eth also.. 8)

The fellowship of the rings , sound like a book or something... ???


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hit the "notify of ..." button at times, fellow ring leader? :


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Franck,
Can you post up some of the details about the events? Locations, plans etc.

Thanks


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Monsieur Franck,

Il n y a pas des bateaux qui visite Caen!! Tu veux dire Ouistram?


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

> Franck,
> Can you post up some of the details about the events? Locations, plans etc.
> 
> Thanks


I'll post the details at the beginning of April, as we have still some negociations to finish before giving the program.

Please believe me : we're trying to do an even better event than last year ! You won't regret to make the travel ! I was there two weeks ago and I can tell you that landscapes are wonderful ! [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

> Monsieur Franck,
> 
> Il n y a pas des bateaux qui visite Caen!! Tu veux dire Ouistram? Â


It's great to read someone that knows France geography so well ! Â ;D
Yes, the ferry arrive at Ouistreham, the port of Caen.

The commercial name of the line is Caen-Ouistreham.

Will you be with us at the RhÃ´ne-Alpes TT Meeting, if you're already looking at which roads to take Â ?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Monsieur Franck,
> 
> Il n y a pas des bateaux qui visite Caen!! Tu veux dire Ouistram? Â


How good is your Geography : 
Paris to the French Alps: so neither Caen nor Ouistreham :


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

> How good is your Geography Â :
> Paris to the French Alps: so neither Caen nor Ouistreham Â :


Yeap, you're right ! ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks, Franck 

oh: I can't wait!!!

Better than last year???
Surely that's not possible?!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

> Thanks, Franck Â
> 
> oh: I can't wait!!!
> 
> ...


We'll try and do it !

It will be different as mountains are not the sea ! 

We'll have beautiful points of view.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Where was that picture taken, Franck?

It looks brilliant


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

> Where was that picture taken, Franck?
> 
> It looks brilliant Â


This picture has been taken near the Le Bourget lake at Chambery. My TTR is the silver one, that you can't recognise as I got a TTR Le Mans at the Rennes TT Meeting. The red one is Philippe's TTR.

Our TT meeting in June will start not far away, near another lake, and then climb on the moutains to get wonderful roads and point of views.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> It's great to read someone that knows France geography so well ! Â ;D
> Yes, the ferry arrive at Ouistreham, the port of Caen.
> 
> The commercial name of the line is Caen-Ouistreham.
> ...


I have been to Caen before via Ouistreham. I have my good french friends there!

I guess you suggested a crossing to Caen for the English people that live south of England. I would expect that most people will take the Calais route.


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

> I guess you suggested a crossing to Caen for the English people that live south of England. I would expect that most people will take the Calais route.


In fact you've got the choice between crossing the channel quickly via Calais, with a longer trip on the road to Paris, or a longer crossing via Caen and a shorter trip to Paris. 
It depends where you're living.


----------

